# PETRA - TRACE (spotted pony)



## sasquatch (14 October 2014)

Posting for a friend. This is copied from Facebook.

PETRA

"An appeal/warning post. This is Petra. Petra is a 3 year old Polish Warmblood X Emoor. My friend sold her to a woman named Helen. This lady purchased Petra with the promise of turning her away. Unfortunately this was not the case and this lady went back on her word and was competing Petra at jumping shows and she wasn't even 3 and a half. She has enquired about why she has done this but this is totally unacceptable behaviour on the 'pros' behalf. When she has asked Helen if she still has Petra, Helen has replied that she "went to the meat man". However we believe this isn't the case. Can all people North and South please keep an eye and ear our for this pony. She is around 13.2."

Not looking for negative comments, or others views on if an old owner should stay in contact/is right to be concerned about the wellbeing of a horse after they've sold them, just want to know if anyone knows of Petra's whereabouts so my friend is assured she didn't go for meat.


----------



## CassTheCob (28 January 2015)

What colour was she? I know a pony at a riding school called Petra, about 13.2hh...


----------



## sasquatch (28 January 2015)

CassTheCob said:



			What colour was she? I know a pony at a riding school called Petra, about 13.2hh...
		
Click to expand...

I do believe she's a spotted pony.


----------



## CassTheCob (28 January 2015)

The pony at the riding school is a spotted/roanish pony x


----------



## Tern (31 January 2015)

Please please please can you send me a photo.. I may know her.


----------



## CassTheCob (31 January 2015)

I'll try!


----------



## sasquatch (3 February 2015)

Tern said:



			Please please please can you send me a photo.. I may know her.
		
Click to expand...

I will send a FB message to her owner, and see if she has any good, clear ones of her.


----------



## cpadgett (24 September 2015)

CassTheCob said:



			I'll try! 

Click to expand...

Hello I owned Petra! 
Thank you to sasquatch for posting this, I came across it for having a little search for her. She ended up at a showjumping dealer as a 4 y/o but was then sold again sometime after June, she was suitable as a kids pony as they had the young girl riding her- bouncing around having only come off the lead and Pets was an absolute saint. They sold her now but haven't told me where she's gone (which is fair enough, they are a business so they might not be able to say) 
If you have pictures please let me know!


----------



## CassTheCob (25 September 2015)

I personally don't have any photos but the Facebook page might, they're called Grove House Stables and should have some photos in one of their albums on there


----------



## cpadgett (25 September 2015)

I've had a look but the facebook page doesn't seem to have been updated with pictures


----------



## CassTheCob (25 September 2015)

If you go on their page and go into photos, then albums they have a folder called "Meet the Horses", and I think there's a photo in there


----------



## cpadgett (25 September 2015)

Found it thank you, sadly that isn't her! 
Thanks anyway though


----------



## Dannylandrover (25 September 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/grovehouse...1443206669./10152491018996760/?type=3&theater

Is this her ?


----------



## cpadgett (26 September 2015)

Dannylandrover said:



https://www.facebook.com/grovehouse...1443206669./10152491018996760/?type=3&theater

Is this her ?
		
Click to expand...


No she is leopard spot-
https://www.facebook.com/1452282401....1443227179./1466631670313825/?type=3&theater
Not a perfect picture but this is her with her last known home


----------

